# EN: I never meant/intended (for) this to happen



## Isabelle Le Martret

Hello, 
'I never meant for this to happen',
'I never intended for this to happen'
Is 'for' necessary in these sentences ? (they were heard in an American series, Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, don't laugh !)


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux versions sont possibles. Celle avec _for_ semble beaucoup plus récente, mais aussi plus courante de nos jours : _I never meant *(for)* this to happen_.


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

Il me semblait bien que ce n'était pas ce qu'on m'avait appris. Et effectivement, ça a l'air très courant à présent. Est-ce un américanisme, ou est-ce que les britanniques sont infectés aussi ?


----------



## Kelly B

I would use _for _in both of those.

edit: Oh, dear. I just realized I misunderstood the tone of the question, so I edited to clarify.


----------



## sound shift

Isabelle Le Martret said:


> Il me semblait bien que ce n'était pas ce qu'on m'avait appris. Et effectivement, ça a l'air très courant à présent. Est-ce un américanisme, ou est-ce que les britanniques sont infectés aussi ?


Ben, je ne sais pas. Moi, je ne suis pas infecté (pas de "for" pour moi).


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

Ha ha, good for you ! 'Infectés' was meant jokingly of course .
More seriously, I wonder if it is really correct, grammatically ?


----------



## Phil512

Hello,

What I read in dictionaries did never include "for" :

_intend verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com_

The writer clearly intends his readers to identify with the main character.
But "I never intended this to happen" can be found all over Google.


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

Merci Phil, même si tout ça n'arrange pas mes affaires . D'où sort ce 'for', est-il correct, peut-on aussi le mettre derrière d'autres verbes, comme want...


----------



## Maître Capello

Phil512 said:


> But "I never intended this to happen" can be found all over Google.


Well, just like "I never intended *for* this to happen"…  We all well know that Google results are rarely ever conclusive when it comes to grammar.

Anyway, the phrase with _for_ is correct.


----------



## Phil512

To everybody and especially to Isabelle and Maître Capello : my sincere apologies ! Typo ? Fatigue ? Lack of concentration ? Wrong anyway !

The last sentence of my previous post should have been : But "I never intended *for *this to happen" can be found all over Google. And, of course, I agree with Maître Capello's remark about Google results. On the other hand, I did not find it in some dictionaries (I have quoted Oxford) and so I cannot garantee that the use of *for* is correct. I leave it to members who know better than I do


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

Don't worry, we all make mistakes. As for members who know better, they are pretty thin on the ground at the moment !


----------



## Kelly B

I consider Maître Capello very reliable as far as the rules are concerned, and you've got confirmation that both versions are in use in the wild/sur le terrain. Who could ask for more?


----------



## Maître Capello

En anglais, on emploie souvent _for_ pour introduire le sujet d'une proposition infinitive, alors qu'en français on a généralement une proposition subordonnée introduite par _que_.

_I never meant *for* this to happen._ = Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention *que* ça se produise.
_All I want is *for* you to be happy._ = Tout ce que je veux, c'est *que* tu sois heureux.
_It is not necessary *for* them to know._ = Il n'est pas nécessaire *qu'*ils le sachent.


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

Dans les exemples que vous citez ça ne me choque pas du tout...
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------

